# HP TP Home button flashing discharge 100% HELP



## Dr. Zeus (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay, 1st post I think I've read every post out there but nothing seems to help Ill keep it short and sweet. I hope this thread is in the right spot.

running HP webos bone stock TP

1 My hp tp was in closet for about 5 months 
2 My home button is flashing right to left 
3 I have tested my changer and cable on multiple devices. they checked out
4 I think i have tried everyone combination of buttons known to man.....I think
5 i let it charge over night for about 13 hours now and after that much time you'd figure the wall charger would be hot? no...i'd say warm at best
6 my screen is black not once has any battery image come up
7 fml
8 any suggestions?


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

try hold power button and volume down or up forget which one for about 45 sec to seee if yoou see a usb flash,
if not hold power button and home button for 1 min see what happens. . .
other then that
final step if all else fales download webos doctor and hold power button and home button while hooked up to your computer running webos doctor those are my suggestions.


----------



## Dr. Zeus (Feb 4, 2012)

Tried the buttons no go and my TP isn't recognized by my computer when i connect USB. I think that part is due to the flack of power.


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

that sucks and you know for sure the power cord is fine


----------



## Dr. Zeus (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, it charges 3 other phones. Also when its plugged it via USB and i hold power+volume up+home it tries to install but fails and then the home button stops flashing.


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

maybe the adapter is not pushing all the charge
becuase i used my hp touchpad charger to charge my phones one time and it almost blow out my cell phone devices internaly,
because its too much juice being pushed out
. . . and try holding power button + volume up + Home while connected to computer and operating webos doctor any little thing works sometimes. . 
maybe you get more feedback from other members they may no more sorry cant help.


----------



## Dr. Zeus (Feb 4, 2012)

well, i try using the doc but it gets to a point asking me to connect my device directly but it is connected and whenever I do power+volume down+ home it tries to install the TP but fails to do. thanks for all your help  hopefully somebody else has had this issue.


----------



## chr0m4k3y (Oct 7, 2011)

mine did that when i tried to use it after a week without charge. so I plugged it in and didn't get the usual plug logo, just the home button lights flashing form left to right. I let it charge for a while and after like 40 mins, the plug logo appeared on the screen and after a while it just booted back. I read around that it goes into that mode when its very low on power, but you mentioned that you let it charging for 13 hours... which might indicate that either there's a problem with the charger, or with the TP's charging mechanism. I've heard of people having problem with the plug since it hast a twist lock mechanism for the exchangable other country adapters. check that it is twisted the whole way.


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Dr. Zeus said:


> well, i try using the doc but it gets to a point asking me to connect my device directly but it is connected and whenever I do power+volume down+ home it tries to install the TP but fails to do. thanks for all your help  hopefully somebody else has had this issue.


Try power and volume up till you get a big USB symbol then use webos doctor.... just my .02

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

power + home for about 10-30 seconds to reboot, after it reboots the hp logo should pop up, (not sure if you are trying to just get it to work or trying to put android on it) as soon as the hp logo pops up HOLD VOLUME UP (again as soon as you see this logo, hold volume up!) you should see a big white usb icon on the screen.. now if you are just trying to get it to reboot, do the above steps, except when the hp logo pops up, do nothing... it will boot into webos... power + home for a very long time is a hard reboot and works just about every time.... hope this helps


----------

